# Plant Safe Fish?



## fishtk75 (Sep 6, 2006)

As your forum title is there for all of you having planted tanks come up or is there a list of Plant safe fish?
If not can someone make one of groups of fish that can help me?
That would help someone else new to planted tanks to pin it as a sticky.


----------



## erik Loza (Feb 6, 2006)

IME, there are many more plant-friendly fish than there are browsers and nibblers. Pretty much 90% of everything you would se at your local fish store is OK to put in with plants. Goldfish, Silver Dollars, large pleco's, the bigger New World cichlids, stuff like that is to be avoided. Maybe a list of species to avoid would make more sense?


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

There are a few fish that are in the "gray zone" too. Some people say their angels munch on certain plants. Others never seem to have a problem with it. Same thing for SAE's sometimes.


----------



## standoyo (Aug 25, 2005)

guaiac_boy said:


> Others never seem to have a problem with it. Same thing for SAE's sometimes.


Without a doubt they love mosses-especially those at their swimming level!


----------



## fishtk75 (Sep 6, 2006)

OK thank you then is there a list of species to avoid as you said some of there names that you all know of more not to get?


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Hi John,

We don't have a list put together, but if you look at the stickies at the top of this forum, check out "The best schooling fish for planted tanks" and "Your most regrettable fish purchase". They both have many of the members experiences with fish that work well and some of those that don't.

I can attest to the fact that Silver dollars are plant lawnmowers and that SAE's love the moss.


----------



## kotoeloncat (Mar 17, 2006)

when it comes to fishes unsafe for planted tank i usually like to seperate it into 2 groups, 1 group are the fishes that actually eat the plants and the other group would be those that are destructive in nature either by their sheer size or their habbit

my angels like to eat my blyxa aubertii but I have never hear anyone else have similar problem. SAE's I hear they like to eat rotala waliichii, but I never had that problem too. Discus usually safe for planted tanks despite their big size, mine decided one day that they would rip apart my riccia lawn. certain plecos eat the plants, other just sit on it and break it due to their sizes

the so called grey area's might not be so small after all. I think its a good idea to compile a list of fishes that are "white" and definetely safe for planted tanks


----------



## fishtk75 (Sep 6, 2006)

I saw at the LFS A ornate rainbow/ otocinclus catfish / bosemoni rainbow / torpedo barb / cargo tetra are they ok?


----------

